# Best One Loft Races?



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

This may be a subjective question, but what are some of the best One Loft Races you've participated in?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

CBS---Oklahoma City,Ok. They have 3-4-5 full time employees and do things right.
But its just my opinion.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Kal-El said:


> This may be a subjective question, but what are some of the best One Loft Races you've participated in?


Great Topic !

I would love to hear of personal experiences with different One Loft Events. 


I think it can be very subjective. Somewhere on this site, someone actually came up with a very sophisticated One Loft survey. The problem with such survey's and discussions, is it's a very small pigeon world out there. No one wants to be displayed at the bottom of any such survey, and so it's not really politically feasible. Information is often heresy, and some owners have tried to influence the outcomes on some such "surveys".

I have had a number of bad experiences and feelings about some events. I decided the best course of action, was to simply "vote with my feet". When I vote for something, it typically is with my wallet, in that I support their race. What might be important to me, may not apply to someone else, and that is where things get subjective. I am willing to pay up for certain things I value, such as quality. I also have to have a level of trust on a personal level of the guy I am handing my birds and money over to. For example, if the event is run by dishonest people, I don't care about anything else, no matter how good everything else might be, I don't do business with them. 

For those who are interested, I voted this year 2009, to support the Winners Cup and the Flamingo International Challenge. This Is my 3rd year with the Flamingo, and my 2nd with the Winners Cup. 

****For full disclosure purposes*****
I have posted my One Loft endorsements on my web page at: 

http://smithfamilyloft.com/Winners-Cup.html


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

A few races my mentor sends birds to are the Snake River Challenge, and the Spirit of Colorado. I also think the CBS races are done well, Warren's fore mentioned races are good. I think two that are quality race events but futurities are club run events are the San Diego classic and the GCH races. Here you want the right handlers. The AU race also comes to mind. 

Now for the affordable races, it is hard to find a good one. The $100 a bird races run well are few and far between. I would love to hear others opinions on these race for this is my budget at best. 

Randy


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

wish I had the money to put some bird in the races too ,I know I got some good birds here but money will always keep me from proving that factor


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> wish I had the money to put some bird in the races too ,I know I got some good birds here but money will always keep me from proving that factor


I feel the same way. That is why Im excited about the PT one loft race


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

This may be a intresting one loft race. First one I have seen like it

http://www.plymouthpeak.com/


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

Here is a one loft race that our club has everyear here in Wisconsin. We had 465 birds entered out of 500 max. 370 paid entires were active for the 1st race. I ended up 56th. The perch fee is $50 and entry fee is $100. I can tell you first hand that there isnt much money made. 

http://www.midwest1loft.com/index.html


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

The midwest1loft is an average speed race I did it last year and it was pleasing. 50 perch I think 100 per bird. Send 50 perch fee when bird is shipped then u can save the entry fee before the 100 miler. Ray vandirk does a great job.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

SouthTown Racers said:


> I feel the same way. That is why Im excited about the PT one loft race


What is the PT one loft race?
I hav'nt entered many one loft race's. But the one I have the most fun watching is the AU convention junior race. The colors of the birds that the junior members send are just spectacular!
...A very encouraging event.


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

how about this one. http://clclassic.com/ 
they had a great race and good return of birds.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I feel good about a few pairings I have this year. I'm hopeful of sending them to one loft races as well as testing them myself. Good input from everyone.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Brummie said:


> What is the PT one loft race?
> I hav'nt entered many one loft race's. But the one I have the most fun watching is the AU convention junior race. The colors of the birds that the junior members send are just spectacular!
> ...A very encouraging event.


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/our-first-annual-one-loft-race-41690.html


----------



## NO SWEAT (Mar 28, 2011)

*Midwest1loft Race*



Kal-El said:


> This may be a subjective question, but what are some of the best One Loft Races you've participated in?


The best One Loft Race that I have been in is the MIDWEST1LOFT Race in Wisc. It is a great three race series and handled excellently by Ray Van Kirk. Many of the finest racing pigeons in the United States and abroad go into it each year and you are sure to have as good as competition as you could ever dream for a race with 500 birds. No Sweat / Robbie Robbins / Earl Lowell Robbins, Jr. Richmond, Kentucky [email protected]


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, the Midwest1loft.com race is great. Gotta Love the avg speed races no luck on the draw here. Last year I had a great year in the race looking forward to another great year. Sandstrom Bros Loft won in 2009 and that hen bred the worldacechallenge winner this year a whopping 70,000pts. The competition is there so check it 0ut!


----------



## Fly_high (Mar 30, 2011)

Sierra Rach Classic for me.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I posted info about the Midwest homing Pigeon Convention and Race before and got no input. Its only $100.I know it not a one loft race but if you think your birds have the stuff give it a try . Also the Dixie Southern Convention Race is a bargain too . Top birds from all over in both races. Win eather and your birds just got more valueable over night.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

None .....*Have not ever sent any to a one loft race*....Don`t care for them for one main reason.....The loft mgr can play favorite`s with someone`s birds....Buy that I mean,in training,feeding,and with Med`s.....If say I was a One loft Mgr,and SFL birds were in my loft,and I like SFL,or say disliked SFL,he is either going to win,or lose,because I have control of the whole loft.....If I don`t like SFL,his birds never get trained down the road...How the heck are they going to win ?? I like/want to know the guy racing my birds..He would have an INVESTMENT so to speak with my birds...If they win,he gets half the prize $$$$$.....That`s alot of incentive,to train and feed and medicate my birds so that they HAVE A CHANCE to win......Alamo


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

The best ones are the ones you win. If you believe in your stock and can afford it, enter it. You never know, you might be the guy others want to get birds from. Take care and have fun.


----------

